# OpenCDE



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 23, 2012)

I cannot understand why OpenCDE is not *i*n ports. It is a very nice window manager that I have used on my FreeBSD and reminds me of Solaris 
Is anyone with free time to port it????


----------



## Beastie (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe you could send kpedersen a PM?


----------



## Cthulhux (Jun 24, 2012)

Which is not the same as a profile message by the way. 
(Also, could you try to shorten your signature a bit?)


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 24, 2012)

Cthulhux said:
			
		

> (Also, could you try to shorten your signature a bit?)



Cthulhux could you remove your sig and add this famous philosophers quote:

_*â€œDo or do not... there is no try.â€*_


----------



## Cthulhux (Jun 24, 2012)

Of course I could.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 24, 2012)

> Which is not the same as a profile message by the way.


This period I have not time even to go out to skate. If I have not time for this, probably I have not time for a lot of other things too!
I send a Message on @Kpedersen's profile.


----------

